# Media for Penn Plax Cascade



## kreesdqban (Jan 15, 2009)

I was researching about new filter media to put in my Penn Plax Cascade 150 power filter and really liked Purigen. Is it alright that i get Purigen and toss it in the power filter container or is it crucial that I have it in an upright position like the carbon cartridge? Does anybody know if there is a cartridge for my filter that will allow me to put my own media in it?

Another thing, can I throw some media balls in the container and expect to get some biological filtration from it?


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

kreesdqban said:


> I was researching about new filter media to put in my Penn Plax Cascade 150 power filter and really liked Purigen. Is it alright that i get Purigen and toss it in the power filter container or is it crucial that I have it in an upright position like the carbon cartridge? Does anybody know if there is a cartridge for my filter that will allow me to put my own media in it?
> 
> Another thing, can I throw some media balls in the container and expect to get some biological filtration from it?


kb:

I have reviewed the *Penn Plax Cascade 150 power filter* as well the some of the Purigen Filter Media.

What, IMHO, you are into here though is that you filter is very rudimentary, no detraction intended as I have two in Eclipse 5's, and cannot really be retrofitted.

The "bio falls" appear to me to be superior to bioballs in the the filtration process of your filter.

Please note that the activated carbon in the mechanical/chemical filtration pad will only be effective for like 14 to 28 when the carbon will commence functioning as mechanical and biological filtration media but this is ok. These pads in my Eclipse 5's are over a year old, are real "rag tag" but are still functioning as mechanical and biological filtration media.

You might consider purchasing another mechanical/chemical pad and keeping it in the garage for emergencies when chemical filtration is warranted (note that I am not a believer in using chemical filtration in the typical filtration process).

If I did not answer your questions please post.

TR


----------

